# Bypassing a thermal overload switch?



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

The switch is tripping for a reason. If you bypass the switch, what do you think will happen to the wires


----------



## Onelowburban (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand that it is tripping for a reason. But before I spend the money and wait for a new switch, that I might not need. I want to make sure the motor is good. I know that there could possibly be something wrong with the motor, and worse case, I melt some wire and pop the breaker. But I would rather spend some time on a hunch, that the thermal overload is bad and save the time waiting for a part, only to find something else might be wrong.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

How large is the compressor motor?

In some instances, the sensor can be eliminated from the motor circuit. However, an overload relay must be used in lieu of the temp/sensor.
In very small fractional HP motors, the switch or OL relay may not be important.
It is the manufacture that determines what is required.
The manufacturer of your motor requires the temp switch.

So pick your poison. Replace the temp switch or buy and install an OL relay. 

The temp switch is to protect the motor, not the wiring. Just because a motor is available without the thermal switch does not mean you can use your motor without one.
The motor without the thermal switch requires an OL relay in most cases. 

To test the motor.
Jump out the temp sensor/switch and start the motor. Check the voltage and current with the motor at full load.
If all looks good/right using the motor nameplate information, order the replacement sensor/switch or OL relay.

If you do not care about the motor, leave the switch jumped out and hope for the best.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Loose or undersized wiring, bad motor bearings can cause this.
Checked it while running with a non contact amp. meter yet?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BDVDJM...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B001BDVDJM


----------

